# Navigating in an Ebola World



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I had to go downtown today, and I learned something valuable I'll share with the forum. It was threatening rain, so I grabbed my folding umbrella. Lightbulb! An umbrella is ideal for holding open doors, punching buttons in elevators, balancing on escalators, and for holding on in the subway. All the things you won't want to touch if ebola becomes endemic in the US.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was gassing up next to a snooty gal last night who was using a napkin that appeared wet to hold her gas hose. I wanted to tell her it wouldn't work, but she was too busy turning her nose up at the world. :roll:


----------

